# Saturday Watch



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

My first time getting in with the first post...

Haven't worn the '17 for a while so it's gonna get an outing today-


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, since I couldn't participate in the Seiko thread last weekend, how about a one-handed theme today?

ALL THOSE WITH ONE-HANDED WATCHES....LET'S SEE 'EM.


















No? OK...maybe next weekend then.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thought I'd try this today:










Have a good weekend...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 300m today....


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

King Seiko Today.



Regards,

Russ


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My trusty old 1969 Speedie today as I haven't worn it for a week or so


















I hope you and yours are all in for a nice weekend


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I went to my watchmaker yesterday - I had a watch that needed some serious hairspring work ( not something I enjoy doing myself ). The fun part was that he handed me a bag full of watches for me to keep - watches that was thrown away by customers, or marked with "repair." Needless to say I was overwhelmed, and below is one of the watches in the bag - a Sidus ( never heard of it before ). Looked messy, but ran great. Added a new crystal, some oil and a quick polish - turned out pretty nice imho. The good part is that it has a Unitas 632 ( ? ) movement - at least that's what I think it says on the movement; looks like a "U" below the balance. As I understand, these are good movements? I'm not an expert though









Several other watches as well were included in the bag; among them 2 old Seiko automatics with blue dials ( need work though ).


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Bremont to start,the blue is super

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ocean7 LM3


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

The old Aqua Lung today.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day off with this










Then swapping to this one to go shopping this afternoon.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

SMP for me ..










My Tuna Can arrived yesterday, but it's in England & I'm in Sweden, but I've another one incoming over here as well!

/vince ..


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me today:


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Gardening Today: tried out my light tent last night


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

24hr Aviator today:










Cheers


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

'69 and Land Rover










deBalzac


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

Saturday is Bathys day










paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one so far today









*RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels*


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

I have waited so long for it, it would be rude not to wear it.

The original Oris Chronoris


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Today this...not fancy but points the time good


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This old thing today:










Mark


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Lovin' the wrist shots


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stowa for me - it's just plain gorgeous










and for s67 - a wrist one










** Busy night tonight, end of Summer Time **


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this today....a strange_too "Plobullet" Limited edition of 1


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for a while..

Incidentally, this has the best lume that I have ever had on a watch (apart from Trasers)....glows almost white for 6 to 7 hours.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Bremont to start,the blue is super

Martin...I saw one of those in an ADs window last week...they are really nice "in the flesh", I was tempted...

Roger


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This one just arrived so changing over. Think this will be the new beater.

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mmmm i think i like that....its looks pretty big


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Pobeda this morning...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> mmmm i think i like that....its looks pretty big


Case size is 43mm and thickness 13mm so not too bad. Thickness of the case possibly due to the T-Touch functions. I've been looking at the manual for the last hour and still haven't worked out half the functions









Alasdair


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mmmm i think i like that....its looks pretty big
> ...


I've had mine for about six months now - and find it excellent. It just takes a bit of time to get used to tapping the crystal instead of pushers


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Not worn this for a while - time for an airing.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Going with the Orsa Sea Angler today, wearing in a new strap......










Tonight we're out for a meal with friends, so will be changing to this (now I've managed to re-size the bracelet!)










Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Love both of those Rich


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Love both of those Rich


Thanks Mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You`re welcome









I`ve swapped over to this for the afternoon....

*Poljot Sturmanskie cal.31682 25 Jewels*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Going with the Orsa Sea Angler today, wearing in a new strap......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that sea angler is class


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going with my new arrival courtesy of Nan (more of that in a later post







)

Sorry for the Q & D shot, better to follow when I get a mo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Hippo


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Hippo


Cheers dude, guess you knew I couldn't resits the smell of a burning pocket for very long


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A quality watch you`ve got there Hip


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Going out on the drink tonight so changed over to this one

Alpha Explorer










Mark


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been trying this one out - it looks like it needs regulating (hopefully no more than that) as it has lost 5 mins over the course of the day


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Taking my lovely wife here for an evening away to celebrate our anniversary, so will be swapping over to this:










Later all.


----------



## neilg77 (Oct 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`re welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really, really like this. Great unusual looking watch.

Is this another watch Im going to have to keep my eyes peeled for in the for sale sections or is it available to buy new from anywhere?

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Stanford said:


> I've been trying this one out - it looks like it needs regulating (hopefully no more than that) as it has lost 5 mins over the course of the day


Just means you won't have change the time on it tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

hippo said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying this one out - it looks like it needs regulating (hopefully no more than that) as it has lost 5 mins over the course of the day
> ...


I knew there had to be an upside


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

neilg77 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You`re welcome
> ...


They are available from Watches Of London but the price (thanks to Poljot`s new owners Volmax) is a lot more then I paid Roy

for mine when he was able to stock them









Anyway here`s another, somewhat less dusty, photo of it....


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Taking my lovely wife here for an evening away to celebrate our anniversary, so will be swapping over to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare sharky... the watch, the beach, my heart bleeds! The Hamilton looks good too - the day's clearly been one long drag for you. Happy anniversary! 

S.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Taking my lovely wife here for an evening away to celebrate our anniversary, so will be swapping over to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that watch, what a lovely bit of kit.

Enjoy your night out.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Taking my lovely wife here for an evening away to celebrate our anniversary, so will be swapping over to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the anniversary. Thats a nice watch as well.

According to my girlfriend we have been together seven years as of last Thursday







. I cooked a nice meal and we had an evening in for a change. Your have to book time in advance to be with my girlfriend.

Good stuff


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Your have to book time in advance to be with my girlfriend.


So how do I go about doing that then?










Only jojing









Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Toshi said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Your have to book time in advance to be with my girlfriend.
> ...


Has she got a website?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Has she got a website?


Hmmm... A website might not be such a bad idea. I could use the extra income











Toshi said:


> So how do I go about doing that then?


You couldn't afford her







I certainly can't. She's like a big hole in the bottom of my bank account (in the nicest possible way of course).


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

11oss said:


>


wow! only real men wear pink! that looks awesome 11oss


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm in touch with my feminine side


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Gents. We had an excellent time. I'm a very lucky man.


----------



## fivelittlefish (Oct 5, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Starting the day off with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

